# CRC silicone spray?



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

okay now i need to get even more specific with my search for good lubrication. first of all, ive heard there are different types of CRC silicone spray like, heavy-duty and stuff. what type of CRC silicone spray should i get? and where can i get it from? and what is a good brand for it? you guys are so helpful thanks! (sry bout all the questions, im sorta new 2 this...) thanks!!!:confused:


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

Dude you made another thread!? Just get some Heavy Duty Silicone multi-use lubricant http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Y3E0Wqe5L._SL500_AA280_.jpg found at any Home Depot


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

okay i dont really wana go 2 home depot so im wondering if they have it at walmart or target. do they? and is heavy duty the way to go or should i go with normal or something else? thanks odin!


----------



## Musturd (Jan 31, 2009)

Walmart is where I bought mine, so I'm pretty sure it will be at yours.


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

okay and musturd is heavy duty the best or is normal better? or something else besides thos 2. sry if im annoying but im new here and trying to get some help. thanks!


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 31, 2009)

They have it at Home Depot, Lowe's, and some auto service centers. If it doesn't specialize in hardware, it probably doesn't have any CRC stocked. The reason everyone uses the heavy duty variety is because that suits all uses so it makes sense for stores to stock that one and only that one.

EDIT: Don't make a new post after every reply just to ask a question you already asked. Most people here have the sense to scroll up and read every other post.


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

You can also get CRC at Joanns hobby store, walmat, HEB Plus, Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

k thanks! and by the way, i had a type D but i lost it so im ordering an edison but while i wait im just going to get a rubik's brand, since i lost that one and sorta gona start a collection lol, so do they sell rubik's brand cubes at wal mart?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, they do. It's in the toy aisle and is usually $10.99.


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, yes they do. They also sell them at Toys R Us, KB toys, Over the Rainbow ( wich is a real store).


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

okay odin its time for the big question since youve been the most helpful


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

how to lubricate...


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

when i should, and how i should.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=130296&postcount=37

It's even in one of your other redundant threads too...


----------



## (X) (Jan 31, 2009)

pop out an edge, spray into the cube, immediatly put the edge back and start turning, so it doesn't leak out on the other side of the cube


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

well you cant really tighten a rubik's brand and i can break in but theres one thing it doesnt say


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ppbBM11UYc&feature=related that should help


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

okay do i only pop out one edge? or pop out an edge along with the 2 corners? or yea.


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> when they say loosen it and then i apply do i just apply on the outside of the cube? or take it apart and spray each one individually?



Well the Vid. i showed you is how i lube a cube but there many other ways on how to lube a cube.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 31, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> when they say loosen it and then i apply do i just apply on the outside of the cube? or take it apart and spray each one individually?



Yes, that is exactly what you do. You spray it on the outside hoping it will leak into the cracks between pieces.

1.) Pop out an edge
2.) Prepare the silicone by removing the straw and placing one end into the nozzle.
3.) Spray a little into the space left by the absence of an edge.
4.) Work it in. By that, I mean you can either do some solves or just keep moving the sides. I forgot to mention this, but before you work it in, put the edge back in so pieces don't go flying and silicone doesn't get everywhere.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 31, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> okay odin its time for the big question since youve been the most helpful





Regisiew said:


> how to lubricate...





Regisiew said:


> when i should, and how i should.



I am sorry but...triple post again and I'll kill you 

To answer your question: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtOHpSyfjd8&feature=channel_page

You don't have to watch the whole thing.


----------



## minsarker (Jan 31, 2009)

It seems like you ask the same questions multiple times and then make new threads and ask questions answered in the previous thread...

Just get a silicone spray (CRC or jig-a-loo) and then spray it into your cube. You could have searched for all these answers and easily could have googled a video for how to lubricate.

Welcome to the site by the way...

EDIT: (Learn how to edit) Learn how to edit....someone told you in a previous thread and you said "ok got it" or something and still you triple post....

It seems like you are just a kid craving attention and in the "new hobby" addiction


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> Regisiew said:
> 
> 
> > when they say loosen it and then i apply do i just apply on the outside of the cube? or take it apart and spray each one individually?
> ...



ROF2l Charles, my sides are hurting from laughing so hard.


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

okay and last thing and i swear no more posts, sry im like really new to this how am i supposed to know you dont lubricate the outside gosh. but should i try to lubricate the core? or the pieces? and also the thing is everyone is saying different things. some say pop out one edge, som say take it completely apart, some say pop out every edge, some say pop out the edge and the 2 corners next to it, which one is the best?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 31, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> okay and last thing and i swear no more posts, sry im like really new to this how am i supposed to know you dont lubricate the outside gosh. but should i try to lubricate the core? or the pieces?



Yes .


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> okay and last thing and i swear no more posts, sry im like really new to this how am i supposed to know you dont lubricate the outside gosh. but should i try to lubricate the core? or the pieces?



... When you get the lube and your cube just take out a "piece" and spray the inside of the cube. Watch the vid i posted and it will tell/show you how it’s done


----------



## Regisiew (Jan 31, 2009)

so lube the pieces? or core? or both?


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 31, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> how am i supposed to know you dont lubricate the outside gosh.



You do possess some common sense, right?



Regisiew said:


> so lube the pieces? or core? or both?



You're gonna get lube on everything anyway so does it matter?


----------



## minsarker (Jan 31, 2009)

Are you serious? You really couldnt guess you dont lube the outside? Why would you ever lube the outside on the stickers...

Anyway, some say all edges some say take apart some say 4 edge. Do whatever you like. In the end I dont think it will make that much of a difference. Most people just tried one way and now always do it that way so thats what they like.


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> so lube the pieces? or core? or both?



Just spray the lube in the cube! Watch the video I posted it will show you all you have to do!

ALSO READ THIS http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8427


----------



## minsarker (Jan 31, 2009)

....Did you even watch the videos and such that people have posted for you?

If you did you should have understood that you just spray it in and work it around and thus get lube on everything EXCEPT the outside


----------



## jzengg (Mar 4, 2009)

Really? The same person that wanted to sell Edison cubes in US doesn't know how to lubricate cubes? This thread makes me lose faith in new cubers.

As to your question, I would recommend completely disassembling your cube and placing the pieces together in such a way that you won't spray on the stickers. Its more consistent and generally gives me better results than popping an edge out. If you don't know how to place the pieces, I would suggest looking at Thrawst's lubrication video on youtube.


----------



## qazefth (Mar 4, 2009)

My stickers protactive plastic had peeled, so will it done any harm to my stikcers if i spray on them?


----------

